# Mushy Peas



## woodhutt (28 May 2020)

I went shopping at the local supermarket yesterday for the first time since lock down.
Wandering through the 'International' section, I spotted a tin of Bachelors Mushy Peas (the UK's contribution to international cuisine  ) and thought they'd go well with some fish and chips.
On getting home and inspecting the label, I saw that I was in with a chance to win a trip to New Zealand.
I'll send my entry off today.
Pete


----------



## MikeG. (28 May 2020)

Mushy peas. No.............just no........


----------



## owen (28 May 2020)

I had mushy peas fish and chips yesterday! Ages since I've had them, and I had forgotten how good they were!


----------



## novocaine (28 May 2020)

*Food of the gods. 
*Only surpassed by a wigan kebab and smack. 

Note * Neither are true but both are still jolly fine.


----------



## Woodchips2 (28 May 2020)

On holiday in Lancashire I had a local delicacy of hot pork pie with mushy peas and mint sauce and was hooked. Even now when I have mushy peas with fish and chips I splash the mint sauce.

Regards Keith


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 May 2020)

If you win the trip it has to be the cheapest holiday ever.
Just how many cans of mushy peas do they have to sell to make this a financially viable offer? 26p a tin, or thereabouts, it must be millions.

But I'm in


----------



## Bm101 (28 May 2020)

woodhutt":2qoy3xwf said:


> I went shopping at the local supermarket yesterday for the first time since lock down.
> Wandering through the 'International' section, I spotted a tin of Bachelors Mushy Peas (the UK's contribution to international cuisine  ) and thought they'd go well with some fish and chips.
> On getting home and inspecting the label, I saw that I was in with a chance to win a trip to New Zealand.
> I'll send my entry off today.
> Pete


If you win can I have it in case you have been to New Zealand already?


----------



## Racers (28 May 2020)

Second prize two trips to New Zealand

:wink:  

Pete


----------



## woodhutt (28 May 2020)

Racers":39hl1gmj said:


> Second prize two trips to New Zealand
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Pete



Right! That's you on the 'Ignore' list. :lol: 
Another Pete


----------



## woodhutt (28 May 2020)

Woodchips2":3v1ab1sd said:


> On holiday in Lancashire I had a local delicacy of hot pork pie with mushy peas and mint sauce and was hooked. Even now when I have mushy peas with fish and chips I splash the mint sauce.
> 
> Regards Keith



That sounds delicious! I've been making my own pork and Gala pies during lock down but never considered mushies to go with them.

To the kitchen!!
Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 May 2020)

Joe got a job at the zoo.

His first job was to clean out the fish pond, so he netted out all the fish, laid them out on the bank and cleaned the pond. But by the time he'd finished the fish were all dead.

"Oh dear", thought Joe, "What do I do now? I know, I'll feed them to the lions, because they'll eat anything."

His next job was to clean out the chimpanzee cage, but they didn't like strangers and started to attack him. So he defended himself with his shovel until they were all dead.

"Oh dear", thought Joe, "What do I do now? I know, I'll feed them to the lions, because they'll eat anything."

Then he was supposed to collect the honey from the special-breed bees, but they tried to sting him So he kept bashing them with his shovel until they were beaten to a pulp.

"Oh dear", thought Joe, "What do I do now? I know, I'll feed them to the lions, because they'll eat anything."

That evening a new lion came to the zoo. "Hello, everybody, I'm Lenny."

"Welcome Lenny," said the other lions.

"What's the food like here?", asked Lenny.

"Oh, it's great", came the reply, "Today we have had Fish, Chimps and Mushy Bees!"

It's bedtime.


----------



## Inspector (29 May 2020)

These mushy peas. Are they pureed or just kind of mashed and are they spiced or bland? Never seen or heard of them.

Pete


----------



## woodhutt (29 May 2020)

Inspector said:


> These mushy peas. Are they pureed or just kind of mashed and are they spiced or bland? Never seen or heard of them.
> 
> Pete
> 
> ...


----------



## Inspector (29 May 2020)

Sounds a little like the Brit version of Mexican refried beens. Gotta grow up with them to love them. :wink: 

Pete
A man that likes his peas fresh off the vine. =P~


----------



## woodhutt (29 May 2020)

Inspector":2iq7g8ty said:


> Sounds a little like the Brit version of Mexican refried beens. Gotta grow up with them to love them. :wink:
> 
> Pete
> A man that likes his peas fresh off the vine. =P~



You're probably right, Pete. It's a reflection of the North/South divide in the UK. Where you have the Mason Dixon Line, we have 'North of the Watford Gap'. 
Mushy peas are probably the Brit equivalent of Tex/Mex.  
Pete


----------



## Inspector (29 May 2020)

Wrong border. I’m Canadian.  It’s been a very long time since I took American history so those details are kind of hard to relate to. Actually probably had 4 times as much British history. Maybe the French Canadian poutine (chips, cheese curds and gravy) would fit us better. 

Pete


----------



## Droogs (29 May 2020)

Inspector":2mib7utj said:


> Sounds a little like the Brit version of Mexican refried beens. Gotta grow up with them to love them. :wink:
> 
> Pete
> A man that likes his peas fresh off the vine. =P~




I like my peas fresh off the wine :roll:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 May 2020)

Three cans of Batchelors mushy peas for a quid in Farmfoods. I keep a can in because I object to paying 80p - £1 per portion in a F&C shop for something they tip out of a tin.  
I didn't see any in NZ, and I ate dozens of portions of fush'n'chups over seven weeks there. Good they were, too.


----------



## lurker (29 May 2020)

Has anyone else noticed what eating tinned mushy peas do to your pee (yes I spelt that correctly).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 May 2020)

I remember getting some really odd looks one night at work when I went to the loo after eating a very large portion of beetroot.  
Apparently (U.S.) life rafts used to have tinned asparagus in the emergency rations along with fishing lines. It produces mercaptan in the urine which attracts fish.


----------



## Racers (29 May 2020)

I don't eat mushy peas, or any other food that looks regurgitated.

Pete


----------



## treeturner123 (29 May 2020)

Woodhutt

The problem is, we in the North know where the Watford Gap is, those in the South assume it's t Watford!!


----------



## woodhutt (29 May 2020)

Inspector":21w57y0x said:


> Wrong border. I’m Canadian.  It’s been a very long time since I took American history so those details are kind of hard to relate to. Actually probably had 4 times as much British history. Maybe the French Canadian poutine (chips, cheese curds and gravy) would fit us better.
> 
> Pete



Apologies, Pete. My older brother, a Canadian citizen since 1965 and resident just outside Ottawa, would never forgive me for that.
Poutine? Isn't that Irish moonshine? Ah no, that's poteen.  
Pete


----------



## AJB Temple (29 May 2020)

Mushy peas are inedible. I have always known this to be a fact.


----------



## Bm101 (29 May 2020)

I think some of you should give peas a chance.


----------



## Vann (29 May 2020)

Bm101":2q72n0x7 said:


> I think some of you should give peas a chance.


That's all we are saying...

Cheers, Vann (who's never tried mushy peas).


----------



## scooby (29 May 2020)

Bm101":2dja9z2h said:


> I think some of you should give peas a chance.



I saw what you did there 8) 

I’m a big fan of mushy peas. The comment of looking regurgitated is totally accurate though. Black peas are a close second.


----------



## AES (29 May 2020)

Well, speek'n as a truu-born Suvvenner, I DO know the difference between Watford & Watford Gap! (Watford is where the map turns all plain white with just a printed warning "Hereon be Dragons)!

Just for interest my Swiss wife HATES mushy peas and looks on with huge disgust as I happily devour a portion. But as I tell her, what does she know - them as what don't like 'em, there's just no hope for yers! Just like you lot ;-)

But being a little serious for a moment, I have the feeling (NOT knowledge) that mushy peas come originally from about the WWII time, when unless you grew them yourself, you were damn lucky to get any veggies unless they came out of a tin.

As said, SWMBO absolutely HATES mushy peas but she LOVES "duurbonnen" (not sure about the spelling without looking that up, sorry)! 

What's that? Well despite being neutral in WWII, food, especially fresh food, was short and was rationed in Switzerland during WWII too, just like UK. As part of their Civil Defence regs, every Swiss family had to have so much food stuff - mainly dried - stored for "emergencies". Amongst other things that included flour, rice, AND the afore-said "duurbonnen" (which are dried green French beans BTW).

As a kid (she was born in 1941) that included said dried green beans (which, just for info, are soaked in slightly salted water overnight, then cooked in the much the same way as fresh beans are cooked).

Purely as guess work I guess that's the main reason she likes them so much, even still today, - because she had to eat them as a kid. So also as a guess, the reason I like mushy peas so much is for a similar reason? Dunno, but on the rare occasions I visit UK these days, one "must have" for me is a decent portion of fried cod n chips WITH mushy peas of course.

BTW, I have tried "duurbonnen" myself and must say they're no too bad at all - but nowhere near as good as mushy peas ;-)


----------



## AJB Temple (29 May 2020)

When I lived in Mannerdorf those dried green bean things were called (in Swiss German) dörrbohnen. Usually served up with boiled bacon. They were not fantastic, but unlike mushy peas they were at least edible.


----------



## AES (29 May 2020)

I think that's the correct spelling AJB Temple - and yes, they're (were?) available in Germany too.

But sorry, you are 1000% completely and utterly wrong about mushy peas being inedible!


----------



## tsb (29 May 2020)

Phil- Mushy peas in Lidl are only 21p and better( in my northern opinion)

Lets open another can of worms- where's the north/south divide where you pour gravy over your chips?

I remember a school dinner favourite from our local chippy called a minimix. It consisted of chips, mushy peas, sausage, scraps and gravy poured over everything , all for 50p


----------



## scooby (29 May 2020)

I’m a Northerner who isn’t into gravy. Curry sauce yes. 
50 p sounds like a proper bargain though. When I was at Bolton college, there used to be 2 chippies on the main road opposite each other. They were always locked in a price battle, I think they reached a limit when it was 2 massive chip barms for a quid. :mrgreen: 

Nice to see the word dinner used properly. :mrgreen:


----------



## tsb (29 May 2020)

Haven't got a problem with curry sauce. Will have that with a steak pud.

I have a lovely neighbour who confuses me all the time regarding dinner , tea, lunch supper etc. She's originally from London

I have my dinner around 12.30 and she's just had her dinner around 8pm


----------



## scooby (29 May 2020)

tsb":1t0cstvi said:


> I have my dinner around 12.30 and she's just had her dinner around 8pm



Same here, dinner midday and evening meal is tea. It’s a classic northern vs southern thing. Having said, my sister has raised her kids to say lunch and dinner. Traitor


----------



## woodhutt (29 May 2020)

scooby":36mlc7mf said:


> tsb":36mlc7mf said:
> 
> 
> > I have my dinner around 12.30 and she's just had her dinner around 8pm
> ...



Quite right. Breakfast, dinner, tea then supper.  
Pete


----------



## lurker (30 May 2020)

AES":1bwvlln5 said:


> Well, speek'n as a truu-born Suvvenner, I DO know the difference between Watford & Watford Gap! (Watford is where the map turns all plain white with just a printed warning "Hereon be Dragons)!
> 
> Just for interest my Swiss wife HATES mushy peas and looks on with huge disgust as I happily devour a portion. But as I tell her, what does she know - them as what don't like 'em, there's just no hope for yers! Just like you lot ;-)
> 
> ...



Obviously a southerner, proper northerners prefer haddock!


----------



## sunnybob (30 May 2020)

Racers":1nrxej19 said:


> I don't eat mushy peas, or any other food that looks regurgitated.
> 
> Pete



When the missus is away, I'm known for my cooking style of mix and match tins.
I totally DO NOT recommend baked beans and mushy peas in the same saucepan!
:roll: :roll: (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## lurker (30 May 2020)

You know when you have reached the furthest north of Britain when fish and chips is called a fish supper, regardless of the time of day.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (30 May 2020)

As I understand it, mushy peas are dried peas, or "marrowfat" peas - it's how you keep them for next year - the same as lentils or any other bean that isn't pre-cooked in a can for you. Once you soak them and cook them, they are no longer pea-shaped, but a bit mushy. It would have been the standard method of eating them for all of history, up until Mr Heinz started putting things in cans. Mr Birdseye is an even later adaption.

I once, thirty years ago, saw the word "pasty" on a chipshop menu in Manchester, and being a Cornish boy far from home, took the plunge. You have no idea how disappointed I was. A deep-fried pastry packet of thin, watery mincemeat is not a pasty. Probably things have changed, now Ginster's have taken over the universe - it will be even worse now.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (30 May 2020)

sunnybob":mdxmc2ql said:
 

> When the missus is away, I'm known for my cooking style of mix and match tins.
> I totally DO NOT recommend baked beans and mushy peas in the same saucepan!



I assume your locals all eat fasolada - it is Greek style baked beans. We like to make it with extra bacon (considered a high crime, but what doesn't taste nicer with bacon?). Haven't you got a little old lady neighbour, all dressed in black with extra moustache, who would just love to feed her poor, suddenly wifeless neighbour a warming, hearty bowl of bean soup, any time of day or night?

For identification purposes, they tend to look like this:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2020)

lurker":18bbu5aj said:


> You know when you have reached the furthest north of Britain when fish and chips is called a fish supper, regardless of the time of day.



A relative had a F&C shop, and was regularly asked for fish suppers - the shop was in Falmouth.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 May 2020)

Trainee neophyte":2z8rzlap said:


> I once, thirty years ago, saw the word "pasty" on a chipshop menu in Manchester, and being a Cornish boy far from home, took the plunge. You have no idea how disappointed I was. A deep-fried pastry packet of thin, watery mincemeat is not a pasty. Probably things have changed, now Ginster's have taken over the universe - it will be even worse now.



Ginsters are vile. Vile. There is no other word for them. 
I had a "Cornish" pasty at the Kauri Museum in Matakohe (NZ) that had both peas and carrots in it. Edible wasn't the first word to spring to mind. As children we ate bacon and egg, sausage and egg, liver and leek, cheese and onion, pork and apple, lamb and mint sauce ...... all manner of mixtures, but never, ever do Cornish pasties have carrot in them. If you want a particularly awful one go to the biggest or most expensive tourist resorts.


----------



## Chris152 (30 May 2020)

Is 'Once please' generally a complete order for a 'fish supper' up north? I went into a chippy in essex with a mate from way north, years back and that's all he said to the fella behind the counter, who had to make further enquiries to what he wanted. Still makes me laugh to think about it, none of your this that or the other with something else on the side.


----------



## sunnybob (30 May 2020)

I'm partially embarrassed to say I have never heard of fasolada :roll: .

Cyprus is so "englishised" that the little old ladies are only to be seen in mountain villages in the tourist season. I worked with Cypriots for 6 years before retiring, and never had to learn any greek. The only "Cypriot" person living within a half mile of me is a "BBC" (British Born Cypriot)

I do partake heavily of the local halloumi though. There is one restaurant that serves warm steamed halloumi , and that is so good that I have it as the main course, with local tear off bread a bottle of wine. I am waiting for that place to reopen with eagerness 8) 8) 8)


----------



## woodhutt (30 May 2020)

Phil Pascoe":2xs34cj6 said:


> Ginsters are vile. Vile. There is no other word for them.
> I had a "Cornish" pasty at the Kauri Museum in Matakohe (NZ) that had both peas and carrots in it. Edible wasn't the first word to spring to mind. As children we ate bacon and egg, sausage and egg, liver and leek, cheese and onion, pork and apple, lamb and mint sauce ...... all manner of mixtures, but never, ever do Cornish pasties have carrot in them. If you want a particularly awful one go to the biggest or most expensive tourist resorts.



Worse than carrots in pasties is the 'traditional' Kiwi beefburger which has a thick slice of beetroot in it. Maccas haven't taken this up yet but give us time...
Pete


----------



## Terry - Somerset (30 May 2020)

Very much a traditionalist (I call it traditional) - salt and vinegar are the only acceptable decoration for chips.

Many years ago a neighbour who hailed from somewhere north of Birmingham came across the road and asked my father if he could borrow a tack hammer.

Always please to oblige my father sent me back with a foot of thin ash handle topped with a couple of ounces of steel head.

I now realise that in the dark, dark north a tack hammer is 10lbs of head atop a good size chunk of branch. My fathers tack hammer would have struggled to break up paving slabs.

Comes of being a namby pamby southerner I assume!!


----------



## dangles (30 May 2020)

Chris152":drb9mkwm said:


> Is 'Once please' generally a complete order for a 'fish supper' up north? I went into a chippy in essex with a mate from way north, years back and that's all he said to the fella behind the counter, who had to make further enquiries to what he wanted. Still makes me laugh to think about it, none of your this that or the other with something else on the side.



When we went in our fish & chip shop we asked for fish and six(pennyworth) twice and Fat Rolly used to say "I heard you the first time".


----------



## Nigel Burden (30 May 2020)

When we were in the Netherlands years ago they put mayonnaise on their chips. It was quite nice. but gravy, No (hammer) . Mushy peas, ok. And all this talk of Cornish pasties with carrots and peas, my mother will be turning in her grave.

Nigel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 May 2020)

Curiously enough, beetroot didn't annoy me. I remember magical burgers in North Shore rugby club.

I went to see Simom & Garfunkel in Feeyenord in the early '80s - the kids working the chip vans shouted the orders as English? - meaning no mayonnaise


----------



## woodhutt (31 May 2020)

In Belgium our favourite take-out dish was brochettes and frites with a ladle of gravy. Delicious! And the best chips I ever tasted were in Zandvoort and had been twice cooked in horse fat.
I'm not so sure that the 'fritesaus' on chips in Belgium and the Netherlands is actually mayonnaise. There is a subtle difference (I believe fritesaus has a lower fat content and is slightly sweeter) as our local supermarket sold both fritesaus and mayonnaise as quite distinct products.
Pete


----------



## Vann (31 May 2020)

woodhutt":3jj07qoi said:


> Worse than carrots in pasties is the 'traditional' Kiwi beefburger which has a thick slice of beetroot in it. Maccas haven't taken this up yet but give us time...
> Pete


Maccas have taken it up (probably for a limited time only). They call it their Kiwiburger. One of my favorites. But then we're a family of beetroot lovers :wink: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## sunnybob (31 May 2020)

It does annoy me when people much around with food.
If its a beef burger, guess what it should be?
Cheeseburger? uh huh.
I could actually understand a kiwi burger containing a slice of kiwi fruit, not that I would order or eat such an abomination.
Where is it listed as a beet burger?

I was in a Chinese restaurant in Belgium many years ago. I ordered chicken soup. When the bowl arrived the soup was not visible due to the mound of sliced mushrooms floating on top. I dont eat mushrooms, I didnt ask for mushrooms, it wasnt on the menu as chicken AND mushroom.
The bloke just could not understand why I wanted my money back.
(hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Vann (31 May 2020)

sunnybob":3qu2wger said:


> ...I could actually understand a kiwi burger containing a slice of kiwi fruit...


Phew, I thought you were going to suggest a slice of kiwi (the endangered bird).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## marcros (31 May 2020)

Chris152":1ofzqtie said:


> Is 'Once please' generally a complete order for a 'fish supper' up north? I went into a chippy in essex with a mate from way north, years back and that's all he said to the fella behind the counter, who had to make further enquiries to what he wanted. Still makes me laugh to think about it, none of your this that or the other with something else on the side.



it is in Yorkshire. I am told that in Lancashire by a ex-colleague that pie and chips is equally as popular as fish and chips, so it would cause confusion. I am sure that she said you would hear "one of each" meaning a fish and chips and a pie and chips.

"once" in yorkshire isnt so risky, but if you didn't say "twice" and said "2 fish and chips please", you risk either getting 2 pieces of fish with one portion of chips, or having to further explain!


----------



## treeturner123 (31 May 2020)

Hi

Time to turn to the REALLY important point about Fish & Chips - What are they cooked in!!

Years ago, we wnr to the Original Harry Ramsdens before sell out, and the chips were supurb - cooked properly in dripping. 

Our local chippy (closed at the moment) does use oil but I can forgive as they are cooked twice so do remain qhite chrispy.

Phil


----------



## marcros (31 May 2020)

very few around here using dripping, but I believe that there are still the odd one or two.


----------



## sunnybob (31 May 2020)

Well at least a Kiwi is meat. :roll: :shock: 

As to Harry Ramsdens, I can offer an insight there as I used to install and service their ranges. The Cardiff bay,Bristol, Bournemouth, and Exeter services shops were all my customers .

They always used dripping. It was what gave them their trademark taste, until Environmental Health shut down all the dripping producing factories in the UK and europe because of the manufacturing processes. Up till 2008 when I stopped working in the UK, there were only a couple of specialist abbattoirs in Germany that were allowed to produce it under strict licensing and inspection rules. The consequent rise in cost of the product and shipping, and fall in supply made it impossible for Ramsdens to continue using it.
Believe me, the marketing people were not happy about it all. (hammer)


----------



## woodhutt (31 May 2020)

sunnybob":1ubt1qw6 said:


> Well at least a Kiwi is meat. :roll: :shock:
> 
> Up till 2008 when I stopped working in the UK, there were only a couple of specialist abbattoirs in Germany that were allowed to produce it under strict licensing and inspection rules. The consequent rise in cost of the product and shipping, and fall in supply made it impossible for Ramsdens to continue using it.
> Believe me, the marketing people were not happy about it all. (hammer)



The best bar snack I ever had was in a bar in Goslar in Germany back in '85. It was described on the blackboard as 'brot mit schmaltz'. I didn't have a clue what schmaltz was but thought I'd give it a go.
What came up was a plate of delicious crusty bread and a pot of beef dripping.
Delicious! The perfect accompaniment to beer. You can keep your crisps and peanuts.  
Pete


----------



## Nigel Burden (31 May 2020)

Bread and dripping, especially with the jelly from the bottom of the pot, with salt and pepper, delicious. Enough to give a cardiologist a heart attack though.

Nigel.


----------



## AES (31 May 2020)

As soon as allowed (border open again - Covid) I shall be nipping over the border into Germany to buy schmaltz - available from both beef and pork, and both absolutely delicious - NEVER seen it in Switzerland though.


----------



## marcros (31 May 2020)

Nigel Burden":2835reyp said:


> Bread and dripping, especially with the jelly from the bottom of the pot, with salt and pepper, delicious. Enough to give a cardiologist a heart attack though.
> 
> Nigel.



"mucky fat" around here.


----------



## sunnybob (1 Jun 2020)

Back in the early 60's, as an apprentice gas fitter, I ate a lot of dripping on toast. All the fitters would clock on at the yard, then all get on their push bikes (yes, that was the official transport) and cycle to their favourite hole in the wall cafes for breakfast.
Dripping figured heavily in those places.
Cant get decent dripping anymore, the cows are all bred for lean meat, they aint got no fat on their bones :roll: :roll:


----------



## MikeG. (1 Jun 2020)

Dripping..........That reminds me..........

As soon as I can find some yeast, I'm going to make some lardy cake. Lard by the yard. :lol:


----------



## Nigel Burden (2 Jun 2020)

Sadly the baker in the village closed a few years ago. They used to make lovely lardy cakes, the best for miles around.

Nigel.


----------



## AES (2 Jun 2020)

OK, I'lll bite! What on EARTH is lardy cake??????????????

Is it like what we used to get in proper fish & chip shops darn sarf back in them good 'ole days - pease puddon & faggots? That was in them days when NO self-respecting fish & chip shops sold pies (PIES???) & chips!

And BTW, to earlier posters - when ordering fish & chips, cod was the No.1 choice (and more expensive), haddock was No. 2, & rock salmon was for when you were really hard up.

(Serious Q, what WAS "rock salmon" BTW? Had a dirty great nobbly bone going right across it).


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2020)

Rock salmon was (is) dogfish. A shark related small fish, used to be the cheapest. I expect its a delicacy now.
I remember when fish and chip shops started selling sausages, but that was half a century ago.
Pies? you went to a pie and eel shop if you wanted pies, served with green liquer.
Or a taxi cab rank where the kiosk sold tea, coffee, and hot steak pies.
The best pies and coffee were sold at the Chelsea Bridge kiosk (but best not to ask what the meat was) :shock: 8) .

Lardy cake is basically an afternoon tea cake, but with a lot of lard. Mega calories.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jun 2020)

Why would anyone want Chartreuse on their pie?


----------



## AES (2 Jun 2020)

Thanks sunnybob. Chelsea Bridge kiosk - Ahhhhhhhhhh............ those were the days


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2020)

If you were there between 64 and 72, we most likely watched the sun come up together 8) 8) 8)


----------



## lurker (2 Jun 2020)

Up until I retired a few years ago, I would often find myself in a hotel in Rye.
The chippy on the sharp bend does “rock” but you had to order it an hour before you wanted it. I guess he has it in his freezer.
It’s dogfish and IMHO is the nicest way to eat fried fish.


----------



## Yojevol (2 Jun 2020)

AES":23fb0p9u said:


> NO self-respecting fish & chip shops sold pies (PIES???) & chips!



Oh yes they did - Mushy Pies with F & C was a Black Country speciality!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Jun 2020)

lurker":upoffycq said:


> Up until I retired a few years ago, I would often find myself in a hotel in Rye.
> The chippy on the sharp bend does “rock” but you had to order it an hour before you wanted it. I guess he has it in his freezer.
> It’s dogfish and IMHO is the nicest way to eat fried fish.


He probably had to allow an hour for skinning the bl00dy thing. 

In Cornwall they're "murgeys". It comes from the words for sea dog.


----------



## AES (2 Jun 2020)

sunnybob":3gsx66wq said:


> If you were there between 64 and 72, we most likely watched the sun come up together 8) 8) 8)




Nah mate, too late for me I need '62-'64, sorry. '64-'66 it was Yorkshire for me (that's beyond Watford BTW), followed by Germany (both RAF).


----------



## lurker (2 Jun 2020)

Phil Pascoe":1a9wuwaq said:


> lurker":1a9wuwaq said:
> 
> 
> > Up until I retired a few years ago, I would often find myself in a hotel in Rye.
> ...



Phil, I am rather disappointed that a man of your wide experience doesn’t know how to skin them.
You cut and loosen the skin around the head and along the underside to the tail , nail the flap of skin behind the head to a post and pull the body downwards . Easy!!
The lady in the Fresh fish shop In Newlyn was telling me ( in December) that they are a protected species these days.

Edit: dog fish are a protected, not fresh fish shop ladies


----------



## rafezetter (2 Jun 2020)

Woodchips2":13bu7ayh said:


> On holiday in Lancashire I had a local delicacy of hot pork pie with mushy peas and mint sauce and was hooked. Even now when I have mushy peas with fish and chips I splash the mint sauce.
> 
> Regards Keith



That sounds like a northern version of the australian "pie floater" - a meat pie swimming in a bowl full of marrowfat peas (what mushy peas are made from for those that don't know). - mint sauce though - I usually use brown with my floater, so mint could be a nice change.


----------



## sunnybob (3 Jun 2020)

AES":395cbwg1 said:


> sunnybob":395cbwg1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you were there between 64 and 72, we most likely watched the sun come up together 8) 8) 8)
> ...



That would be my elder brother then (it was a family tradition 8) )
Tall skinny bloke on a gold star. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nigel Burden (3 Jun 2020)

AES":2k8d06ov said:


> OK, I'lll bite! What on EARTH is lardy cake??????????????
> 
> Is it like what we used to get in proper fish & chip shops darn sarf back in them good 'ole days - pease puddon & faggots? That was in them days when NO self-respecting fish & chip shops sold pies (PIES???) & chips!
> 
> ...



Nothing to do with fish and chips.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=lardy+cak ... 2&sk=&cvid

And Rock Salmon.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=rock+salm ... 0654a6e09b

And your cheap scampi is Monkfish.

Nigel.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jun 2020)

The cost of monk now, I doubt that.


----------



## AES (3 Jun 2020)

sunnybob":3c0n735z said:


> AES":3c0n735z said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybob":3c0n735z said:
> ...




Again, it's a "Nah mate", sorry. SOME of us did turn up there "properly dressed" AND with civilised (i.e. 4-wheeled) transport (even if it was only a 100E banger)!


----------



## sunnybob (3 Jun 2020)

"properly dressed", "civilised transport", Chelsea Bridge.... Oh Andy, how far can one fall from grace in a single sentence? :roll: :roll: (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## AES (3 Jun 2020)

Yeah, I know Bob. No help for some people is there? ("One simply must maintain STANDARDS my dear!")


----------



## rafezetter (3 Jun 2020)

Nigel Burden":3rk9gsg2 said:


> When we were in the Netherlands years ago they put mayonnaise on their chips. It was quite nice. but gravy, No (hammer) . Mushy peas, ok. And all this talk of Cornish pasties with carrots and peas, my mother will be turning in her grave.
> 
> Nigel.



In Bristol there used to be a hole in the wall burger joint - literally a hole in the wall right next to the entrance of the Hippodrome Theatre, and a small kitchen inside.

Best Garlic mayo chips in the universe, really. Garlic mayo was proper strong with bits of garlic in it, obviously homemade and left to stew, ferment.... that thing where it's left for a while to get good, anyway and really good double fried crispy chuncky chips, no "french fries" nonsense. Used to buy that at least once or twice a week on the way home after my shift in Seargent Yorks Casino on Anchor Road (called something else now - I used to be a croupier before a suit) and the burgers were damn good too, I guess being a bit pricey is what spelled the end - £2 for a good portion of chips lathered in the mayo and £4 for the burger, but for a while it was my favorite restaurant 

I still lament that place closing even now, 25 years later, and now I've got a hankering for it.

Sunnybob - that sounds amazing, I got introduced to Halloumi or "squeaky cheese!" as the person who introduced me called it, not that long ago, very nice stuff.


----------



## rafezetter (3 Jun 2020)

Nigel Burden":kzxeze29 said:


> Bread and dripping, especially with the jelly from the bottom of the pot, with salt and pepper, delicious. Enough to give a cardiologist a heart attack though.
> 
> Nigel.



My father (74) still tries to nag his wife into keeping the dripping from a beef joint when she does the gravy (she scoops the fat off and disposes of it) - to which her response is "you've had 2 heart attacks already, you want a 3rd?"

Sometimes I can actually see him thinking about it  

Never tried it - looks disgusting to me but then I don't eat pork or animal fat and detest crackling (which is another thing my father doesn't get).


----------



## sunnybob (4 Jun 2020)

Squeaky cheese was a very pleasant surprise when I came to Cyprus. But my daughter says the UK version is sadly lacking when compared to the original.
Fried or grilled slabs is good, but steamed, covered in breadcrumbs and rock salt....
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Beef dripping on toast with lots of added salt... thats why the death rate was so high 50 years ago :roll: but tell your father he's missing nothing from modern dripping. The cows are now bred for lean meat, not fat as they used to be. Even if you have a big enough side of beef to produce any, it has no flavour. Although I never actually liked eating the fat, modern beef has definitely lost flavour because of its absence.


----------



## Nigel Burden (5 Jun 2020)

rafezetter":dqhclz6u said:


> Nigel Burden":dqhclz6u said:
> 
> 
> > Bread and dripping, especially with the jelly from the bottom of the pot, with salt and pepper, delicious. Enough to give a cardiologist a heart attack though.
> ...



Your father is only six years older than me. It must be an age thing as my two children, both in their mid thirties, would say that it's disgusting.

Nigel.


----------



## Richard_C (5 Jun 2020)

Our village pub has a very simple menu based around home made soup and sandwiches, I don't think the menu has changed much since the 1940's. They cook the meat themselves, huge joints of beef and ham. In winter you can order beef dripping on toast with your soup. 

Nice with pint of Adnams ale delivered by gravity from a barrel. 

AND its south of Watford Gap)


----------



## Chris152 (5 Jun 2020)

Til I read about it here, I'd completely forgotten - my gran used to do dripping on toast for us as kids. I remember it was delicious and salty. Annnd, she used to cut criss-cross into the toast with a knife so it would soak in to the bread more. Good for the heart no doubt.


----------



## sunnybob (5 Jun 2020)

Beef dripping is legal! It says so here
https://efpra.eu/edible-fats/


----------



## Jake (5 Jun 2020)

Your claim is not consistent with this.
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats- ... p-12606318

(It's also not consistent with the fact you can buy dripping in pretty much any supermarket.)


----------



## woodhutt (8 Jun 2020)

Jake":39kn2l2t said:


> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats- ... p-12606318



Love it! 'Harry Ramsdens - World famous' (in the UK and Ireland) :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jun 2020)

I remember seeing a shop advertised as "World famous in Whangamata".


----------



## woodhutt (8 Jun 2020)

Phil Pascoe":2h9k8mhf said:


> I remember seeing a shop advertised as "World famous in Whangamata".



Pretty common advertising slogan over here, Phil.
The popular soft drink 'Lemon and Paeroa' is advertised as 'World Famous in New Zealand'.
It's a tongue in cheek acknowledgement of our size and remoteness that seems to have worked in our favour recently


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Jun 2020)

Yes, I've been to the kiwi fruit capital of the world ............. and the kumara capital of the world. 
(and Paeroa.  )


----------



## woodhutt (8 Jun 2020)

What? Did you miss out on the 'Big Carrot' (Ohakune) or the 'Big Trout'(Gore). 
Oh dear... :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jun 2020)

I didn't (unfortunately) get as far south as the first, let alone the second.  
Ever been to https://www.kaurimuseum.com/ or the one at Kaitaia? (I can't find a decent link to that one.)


----------



## woodhutt (9 Jun 2020)

Not been to either of the museums but I did get to see Tane Mahuta (Lord of the Forest) when we holidayed in Kerikeri about 20 years back.
Next time you're over  take a trip to see the Redwood Forest (Whakarewarewa) at Rotorua. IMHO it knocks the Muir (San Fransico) Redwood experience into a cocked hat.
Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jun 2020)

Did both of them.


----------



## Vann (14 Jun 2020)

Phil Pascoe":1m0m2g94 said:


> ...Ever been to https://www.kaurimuseum.com/ or the one at Kaitaia?


I enjoyed the kauri museum at Matakohe - being into old woodworking machinery there was some to see. Not so the Kaitaia timber museum.

And back on topic: I had mushy peas (I think for the first time in my life) last week, while on holiday in Queenstown. They tasted okay I guess - but then I like peas.

We're allowed to go on holiday again now that it looks like we've eradicated covid (22 days without any active cases - although I dear say we'll get a few more as Kiwis return from overseas). And for a few statistics: we've had 22 covid deaths in a population of 5 million - that's 4.4 deaths per million people. Australia has had 4.12 deaths per million. USA 355 deaths per million. And a quick calc says you poor bug gers are at 613 deaths per million (41,662 deaths in a population of 76.89 million).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jun 2020)

Certainly. Matakohe is superior by a mile, but Kaitaia is still worth a look.


----------



## woodhutt (14 Jun 2020)

Vann":7sff1z2q said:


> And back on topic: I had mushy peas (I think for the first time in my life) last week, while on holiday in Queenstown. They tasted okay I guess - but then I like peas.
> Cheers, Vann.



Eating mushy peas in Queenstown sounds a bit like scoffing bread and dripping in Paris. :lol: 
Pete


----------

